# Show us ya box.......



## Dry stop (Dec 7, 2016)

Ya tool box that is....
Hey guys just wanting to see what kinda tool box everyone uses for all there hand tools. Must be some works of art out there! In my 19 years I've used everything from just a bucket to an old wooden nail box with a rope handle to a bag then to a large box container one I made out of ply which I meticously made a ton compartments for all my trowels, knives and a pile of other tools. Only problem was I dam near needed a bloody fork lift to move it! The old back didn't like it much lol.
Most of my workers use the toolkit with a metal handle that they hang there trowels on but just isn't safe enough. (For our trowels that is) 
My current tool box is just a Stanley wheelie container with a pullout handle which is ok but just a little messy. looking for something more compact and need some inspiration to build another. 
dam I'm trying to post picks of mine from my iPad but it's not working. 
I'll figure it out :blink:
Go


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

I wish I could say my tools were in order. It's a bit of a free-for-all!


----------



## David Henry (Dec 27, 2020)

I'v been using Dewalt tool box for over 1 year and I have to say that it is one the best tool box that I purchased. It can endure the significant weight of massive gear without collapsing any time soon.


----------

